# Bottlebrush burl/gall vessel



## Tim Carter (Jun 24, 2015)

This is a natural edge vessel made of bottlebrush burl/gall and inlaid with malachite. It's about 6" x 6" and finished with high gloss poly. These burls/galls have a lot of bark inclusions that are the unusual colored areas on the vessel.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow! That looks awesome! Very beautiful and cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow - Very nice! I have never turned bottle brush before. How is it to turn?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 24, 2015)

thats awsome tim


----------



## Tim Carter (Jun 24, 2015)

It turns nicely without a lot of tearout. It's not terribly hard and it sands very easily. The wood by itself isn't very exciting. The burls/galls are what makes it really great looking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 24, 2015)

That's a fantastic piece ... wish there was a way to apply more than one rating (as in "way cool + eye candy + me likey")

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Jun 24, 2015)

Very nice and that is some wild grain. The malachite is a great contrast too! Nice round shape, I still struggle with true round. I think it has something to do with my perception of the piece horizontal on the lathe vs off.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 24, 2015)

Don't look like the bottle brushes I have used (washing bottles) but that is super nice looking and great work on it.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 24, 2015)

Absolutely awesome overall. I love the inlay. Chuck


----------



## David Hill (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh great! Now I'll be looking at/for Bottlebrush. 
Really nice piece though! Like the inlay!!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 26, 2015)

Gorgeous piece !


----------



## RayBell (Jun 28, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2015)

That's a head-turner. Very nice.


----------

